# Vote for the October photo of the month



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

there are so many great pictures again this month


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

mssjnnfer


I wish I could get a picture like yours, wont happen because Logan owns all sticks in his mouth or Triton,s mouth


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These are _*ALL GREAT*_ pictures-I'm having a *very hard* time trying to decide which one........


----------



## Antey (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh....where is my boy's picture? Isn't it enough good for this contest?(((((((((((((((


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Antey said:


> Oh....where is my boy's picture? Isn't it enough good for this contest?(((((((((((((((


 
Your picture was great, unfortunately you have to have 25 posts for the pictures to be eligible for the contest. So keep posting and hopefully you will be bale to enter next the November contest.


----------

